# CCP 6nBait?



## RobVB

Looking for a rod that would typically throw 6 oz sinker w/spot head or decent sized chunk. Would also like the ability to go 8nBait when necessary. I'm wondering which rod would be better.... 12'-8" 4-8 or 13' 6-10?

Put another way... will the 13' throw 6nBait better than the 12'-8" throw 8nBait? I'm relatively new to conventional, but want to invest in a rod that will be good for the long haul.

By the way, I love my 10' & 12' spinners. Both are very versatile rods.

Thanks, Rob


----------



## shughes

Tommy will probably give some thoughts here but I have tossed both with 6oz and 8oz. Both will cast 6nbait but I prefer the 12 4-8 due the lighter weight blank and what to me feels like a slightly more moderate fast action. I ended up selling my 13 after casting the 12 4-8. My buddy on the other hand loves the 13 for tossing 6oz and up. Try to get your hands on both to try out if you can. They are both great rods. 

If you are ever in the Triangle area you are welcome to cast my 12 4-8. I also love the 12 3-7 and 11 2-5. The 3-7 is my favorite of the bunch. Extremely versatile rod.


----------



## bronzbck1

12'8" rod has my vote. Last year it was the Puppy rod, this year it's the yearling rod they grew up! Got two drum yesterday on it too


----------



## RobVB

Thanks shuges and bronzbck1 for the replies. My gut is telling me 12'-8" is the way to go. I'm not a power caster so I'm sure I still be within the rod's capability when I need to throw 8nBait.


----------



## Tommy

Good advice here from the guys in the trenches using the gear.

Both rods will do the job at hand. It really boils down to you and what you are comfortable with. 

The 6-10 was the first CPS heaver and I'm still partial to it...  It does a GREAT job with 6-8 oz and a chunk of bait and can also chunk 10 if need be. Powerful butt and midsection with a fast tip makes for a great casting rod that is capable of big distance and still fights a fish very well. 

The 12'8" 4-8 is my newest rod and is selling hot right now. It is a true "light heaver" and will smoke 6nbait. It also does well with 8nbait, just understand that you are operating at the top of the rods designed range. I fought a nice drum on it last week and it did great. Lots of power in the butt and midsection and also a fast tip. Very much the "little brother" to the 6-10.

Both in stock.

Tommy


----------



## RobVB

Thanks Tommy for the reply.


----------



## RobVB

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I picked up the 12'-8" today from a local distributor for Tommy. I'm excited to take it out this weekend.


----------



## Tommy

Post a report!!


----------

